# Convict Gestation Period



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone know what it is?
or have pictures of a gravid female?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They usually stay gravid for only a few days, and then brood the eggs for about 3 days.
Convicts are one of the most easiest cichlids to breed and the best way to breed them is keep a male and a female together with a cave, and feed the female lots.


----------

